# Ammo prices !!!



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Wonder why ammo has been hard to get and the prices are so High ???

http://www.infowars.com/dhs-purchases-21-6-million-more-rounds-of-ammunition/


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Are you really wondering why. 
Our great gov will eventually extremly tax ammo way higher than it is today, then you add on supply and demand. They will make it unaffordable for the everyday job worker to be able to afford high stocks of ammo.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I had a moment of weakness and broke down and went to the range Wed. with my cousin,frist time since the panic,I"m ashamed at the amount of ammo shot but was all most as good as sex!Such a stress reliever,took all day to clean guns.Now how to replace the ammo?It"s a vicious cycle!!


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

I read that winchester is soon to open up a new ammo plant, maybe that will help things.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Don't let those tin foil rummors get you upset. The Government is not buying up all the ammo or stock pilling for Marshall law. Those numbers came from a solicitation for bids of what they want to order over the next 5 years. There are alot of agents and military that need to practice on a regular basis so they shoot alot. It's no more then they have ever ordered in the past really.*


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

True Turtle, a single Army battalion has around 600 Soldiers, figure a minimum of 100 rounds for zero and qualification for each person, 2x per year(mostly)=120,000 rounds. And from working ranges for 2 years as a marksmanship instructor I can tell you that is a low estimate. We also have live fire convoys, short range marksmanship, etc etc


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't need any ammo, but thought I would check out the prices on ammo beginning with 22 LR... I'm going to stop looking now too:cursing:

I use a bot that finds ammo in stock and the cheapest price I can find on a *box of 50* 22 LR rounds is $15. THAT'S INSANE :yes::furious:

http://www.gunbot.net/ammo/22lr/


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

One of our local gun guys took a trip to Canada and even though he couldn't take a gun with him, he said the shelves up there was full of any ammo a person could want. Just can't bring it back with him.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

TheCaptKen said:


> One of our local gun guys took a trip to Canada and even though he couldn't take a gun with him, he said the shelves up there was full of any ammo a person could want. Just can't bring it back with him.


Could he ship it here?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Catchin Hell said:


> ...I use a bot that finds ammo in stock and the cheapest price I can find on a *box of 50* 22 LR rounds is $15....
> http://www.gunbot.net/ammo/22lr/


Thanks for the gunbot link.


----------

